# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  CURSO ONLINE BANANO: FUNDAMENTOS DE LA FISIOLOGIA PARA LA NUTRICION

## mcycursos

*Curso Fisiologia banano.jpg * *CURSO ONLINE: FUNDAMENTOS DE FISIOLOGÍA PARA LA TOMA DE DECISIONES EN LA NUTRICIÓN DEL BANANO* *DEL 23 DE JUNIO  AL 4 DE AGOSTO 2020*  *DATOS DEL CURSO*
Fecha de Inicio: 23 de junio 2020
Fecha de término: 4 de agosto 2020
Plataforma educativa: campus virtual de la Escuela Virtual (ingreso a través de la web de Bananotecnia)
Día de clases en vivo: los días martes por 2 horas (se dictan a una vez por semana)
Acceso a clases grabadas: 24 horas en cualquier momento}  *OBJETIVOS DEL CURSO*
Identificar las limitaciones que tienen las plantaciones de banano para la producción de biomasa, físicas, químicas y biológicas
Determinar los momentos oportunos para aplicar nutrientes minerales de acuerdo con la fenología del cultivo.
Sugerir prácticas de manejo de la nutrición del cultivo de banano, según los análisis de suelos y foliar.  *CERTIFICADO DE PARTICIPACIÓN*
El certificado de participación del curso será enviada de forma digital   *INVERSIÓN*
Perú: Precio regular S/ 400.00. BONO 25% DESC. HASTA El 5 DE JUNIO : S/ 300.00
Colombia: Precio regular 400.000 pesos. BONO 25% DESC. HASTA El 5 DE JUNIO: 300.000 pesos colombianos
Ecuador, México y otros países: Precio regular USD 150. BONO 25% DESC. HASTA El 5 DE JUNIO: USD 110
Estudiantes: Perú S/ 200.00 – Colombia 200.000 pesos – Otros Países USD 75
Tarifa no incluye IGV o IVA, ni gastos de envío de certificado en físico  *¡MEGA BONO 50% DESCUENTO HASTA EL 25 DE MAYO=> Perú: S/ 200.00 / Colombia: 200.000 pesos / Ecuador, México y otros Países: USD 75 – APROVECHE ESTOS DIAS DE DESCUENTO * *MIRA EL PROGRAMA DEL CURSO:* http://www.bananotecnia.com/cursos/c...on-del-banano/  *INFORMES*
Celular y Whatsapp: +51983600986
Email: consultas@bananotecnia.com www.bananotecnia.comTemas similares: CURSO ONLINE: AUDITOR EN BANANO DE EXPORTACION - CALIDAD PREVENTIVA Curso Online: Manejo Integrado de Banano Orgánico FISIOLOGIA Y NUTRICION ANIMAL CURSO DE FISIOLOGIA Y NUTRICION DE CITRICOS, PALTOS Y VID Programa de Especialización en Fisiología y Nutrición Vegetal en cultivos de agroexportación

----------


## erikantis

gracias por el dato, se ve interesante, lo tomare en cuenta

----------

